# [SOLVED]  emerge Subversion + Apache2

## OpenWarSim

How does one get mod_dav_svn installed correctly?  I emerged Apache2, then a day or two later, Subversion.  Now, in trying to bring up my Subversion server, I am running into trouble.

In researching this, the best resource I find is here:

http://csd.vpac.org/twiki/bin/view/Tech/SubversionServerHowTo

I have done everything there except step 1 (obviously, since I installed with 'emerge subversion').

How can I duplicate, in Gentoo-ese, the following configure options?  

```
 1. Build subverion with Apache modules

Configure with the following options (assuming gentoo):

./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-ssl --enable-shared --with-editor=/usr/bin/vim --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2
```

I am new to Gentoo, and suspect it is in the USE flag, but am still learning.  :Smile: 

Alternatively, how can I get mod_dav_svn to work correctly in some other manner?  Will re-emerging Apache2 and/or Subversion fix it?  Is portage smart enough to see those two together and use the correct configure switches?

Don't roast me.  I work long hours, and don't get a lot of time to read the docs, though I do try.  It has taken me three weeks, for instance, to do a Stage2 installation to get a basic webserver up and running... but I got this far.  :Smile: Last edited by OpenWarSim on Wed Aug 25, 2004 4:34 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## OpenWarSim

*bump*

----------

## OpenWarSim

RESOLVED:  

1.  #echo "USE="apache2"" > /etc/make.conf

2.  #mkdir /etc/portage

3.  #echo "dev-util/subversion apache2 berkdb" > /etc/portage/package.use

4.  #emerge [-vp] subversion

      (( NOTE:  Only provide -vp switch if you want to --pretend --verbose first. Can be helpful to tweak your includes in the USE statement before you actually build. ))

This rebuilds Subversion using the correct configure info, and it builds mod_dav_svn, edits the proper config files, and you should be ready to go.

As a caveat, my /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.conf file reads as follows:

```

<IfDefine SVN>

     <IfModule !mod_dav_svn.c>

       LoadModule dav_svn_module        /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/mod_dav_svn.so

       LoadModule authz_svn_module      /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/mod_authz_svn.so

   </IfModule> 

   .

   .

   .

```

Note the path change needed there.

----------

## OpenWarSim

I guess this isn't resolved.  I am getting:

[root /etc/apache2/conf] /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

* Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 60 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Can't locate API module structure `mod_dav_svn' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: mod_dav_svn

----------

## OpenWarSim

Fixed.  Stupid error on my part.

----------

## Heewa

What was it? I'm getting the same thing.

----------

## OpenWarSim

Triple-check that your paths to your modules are correct.

----------

## Heewa

I'm not sure if it's right, but I fixed it by removing

  /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php4.conf

and leaving 

  /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

----------

